# POLAND | Projects & Construction



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poland

*Poland (Polish: Polska)* : officially the Republic of Poland (Polish: Rzeczpospolita Polska; Kashubian: Pòlskô Repùblika; Silesian: Polsko Republika), is a country in Central Europe, bordered by Germany to the west; the Czech Republic and Slovakia to the south; Ukraine, Belarus and Lithuania to the east; and the Baltic Sea and Kaliningrad Oblast, a Russian exclave, to the north. The total area of Poland is 312,679 square kilometres (120,726 sq mi),[5] making it the 69th largest country in the world and the 9th largest in Europe. Poland has a population of over 38 million people,[5] which makes it the 34th most populous country in the world[6] and the sixth most populous member of the European Union, being its most populous post-communist member. Poland is a unitary state made up of 16 voivodeships. Poland is a member of the European Union, NATO, the United Nations, the World Trade Organization, the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), European Economic Area, International Energy Agency, Council of Europe, Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe, International Atomic Energy Agency, G6, Council of the Baltic Sea States, Visegrád Group, Weimar Triangle and Schengen Agreement.

*Capital
(and largest city)	: Warsaw*










*Largest cities or towns of Poland*
Central Statistical Office population report for 2011

1	Warsaw	Masovian	1,720,398 
2	Kraków	Lesser Poland	756,183	
3	Łódź	Łódź	737,098	
4	Wrocław	Lower Silesian	632,996	
5	Poznań	Greater Poland	551,627	
6	Gdańsk	Pomeranian	456,967	16	
7	Szczecin	West Pomeranian	405,606	
8	Bydgoszcz	Kuyavian-Pomeranian	356,177	
9	Lublin Lublin 348,450 
10	Katowice	Silesian	306,826


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.archdaily.com/249947/stadium-miejski-wroclaw-jsk/

*Stadium Miejski Wrocław / JSK*

Architects: JSK Architekci 
Location: Wrocław, Poland
Architect In Charge: JSK Architekci 
Design Team: Zbigniew Pszczulny, Mariusz Rutz, Piotr Bury (project manager
Project Year: 2011
Photographs: JSK Architekci
Project Area: 248,401 sqm
Landscape Architect: RS Architektura Krajobrazu
Structure: Schlaich Bergermann und Partner (steel structure), Matejko i Partnerzy Biuro Konstrukcyjne (RC structure)


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.archdaily.com/248595/o-omicron-installation-directed-by-romain-tardy-thomas-vaquie/

*O (Omicron) Installation Directed by Romain Tardy & Thomas Vaquié*
By Alison Furuto 

Directors: Romain Tardy & Thomas Vaquié
Location: Wroclaw, Poland
Architecture: Max Berg
Visual Design: Romain Tardy, Guillaume Cottet
Music: Thomas Vaquié
2D/3D Mapping: Joanie Lemercier, Romain Tardy
Management & Production: Nicolas Boritch
Filmed By: Jerome Monnot, Joanie Lemercier, Romain Tardy
Edited By: Jerome Monnot

Directed by Romain Tardy & Thomas Vaquié, Omicron installation, the piece proposed for the Centennial Hall of Wroclaw, is based around the notion of timelessness in architecture, and the idea of what future has meant throughout the 20th century. Taking the 1910’s as a starting point (the dome was erected in 1913), historical and artistic references were used to reveal the architecture of the space, its timeless and, more surprisingly, very modern dimension. More images and their description after the break.

When opened, Hala Stulecia was the largest reinforced concrete structure in the world. With a diameter of 65m it was home to the largest dome built since the Pantheon in Rome eighteen centuries earlier. The Centennial Hall was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2006. It is reasonable to think that when Hala Stulecia was built in 1913 Max Berg’s ambition for his construction was to pass the test of time. What could have been his vision of the monument in the distant future? How did he imagine the olding of the materials? The evolution of the surrounding urbanism and populations?

A deliberately minimalist visual aesthetic allowed to highlight the very architecture of Hala Stulecia’s dome and re-affirm its place at the core of the piece. Minimalism also appeared to be the most appropriate means of conveying this idea of future at different periods of time (from 20’s/30’s anticipation film to more contemporary productions ). But the use of these references was not simply formal: the vision of futuristic totalitarian societies seemed to echo back real moments in the history of the building, warning us against the dangers of an idealized vision of the future.

Inspiration for the music composed especially for this project was found in both orchestral work, echoing the colossal size of the architecture, and electronic textures, evoking the action of time. The score also tried and recreate a sense of evolution of the materials used for the dome structure, and their sonic aging.

By using references such as Fritz Lang’s Metropolis or the projects of Archigram to confront the different visions of the future at different times, Romain Tardy and Thomas Vaquie were interested in trying to create a vision of a future with no precise time reference. A timeless future.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.archdaily.com/244156/war...for-world-stadium-award-2012-gmp-architekten/

*Warsaw’s National Stadium Selected for World Stadium Award 2012 / gmp Architekten*
By Alison Furuto

Architects: gmp Architekten
Location: Doha, Quatar
Design: Volkwin Marg and Hubert Nienhoff with Markus Pfisterer
Project Management: Markus Pfisterer, Martin Hakiel
Project Management (roof): Martin Glass
In cooperation With: J.S.K. Architekci Sp. z o.o. and schlaich bergermann und partner
Structural Design of Roof: schlaich bergermann and partners, Knut Göppert with Knut Stockhusen and Lorenz Haspel, M&E Engineering HTW, Hetzel, Tor-Westen + Partner, Biuro Projektów “DOMAR”
Landscape Design: RAK, Architectura Krajobrazu, Warsaw
General Contractor: Konsorcjum ALPINE BAU DEUTSCHLAND AG, ALPINE BAU GmbH, ALPINE Construction Polska Sp. z o.o., HYDROBUDOWA POLSKA S.A. i PBG S.A.
Client: Narodowe Centrum Sportu Sp. z o.o.
Seats: 55,000
Competition: 2007 – 1st prize
Construction Period: 2008-2011


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.archdaily.com/245693/baltyk-tower-poznan-mvrdv/

*Baltyk Tower, Poznań / MVRDV*
By Karissa Rosenfield

Located in the city of Poznań, this 25.000 m² office building will be MVRDV’s first project in Poland. Sculpted by the restrictions of the site, the glass tower’s figure completely changes shape depending on the direction it is being viewed. Besides the large amount of office space, Baltyk Tower will feature retail space, a panorama restaurant and a proposed one room hotel. Completion is scheduled for 2014.

Continue after the break for the architects’ description.

The tower’s volume follows the maximal volume and height restriction of the site. This leads to a shape resulting in a totally different contour when approached from different sides. Towards the south a slope of cascading patios will offer outside spaces to the users of the building. The façade is envisioned floor-to-ceiling glass with vertical louvers of glass fiber concrete softening the impact of the sun without losing the vista over the city and zoo.

The 25.000m² are divided into 12.000m² office space, 750m² panorama restaurant featuring most likely a one room hotel, 1350m² retail in the plinth of the building and three levels of underground parking. The flexible office space is limited to a depth of seven metres allowing daylight to generously penetrate the work spaces.

The Baltyk tower will be built at Rondo Kaponiera, a major intersection next to the central train station and the road towards the airport. The building will benefit from the close vicinity of the Sheraton hotel, the currently restored Concordia printing house, a new creativity centre for business and the MTP international fair building.

Baltyk tower is the first building by MVRDV in Poland. Sophia Sp. z o.o is a joint venture of Garvest and Vox Group. Buro Happold is structural engineer, MEP and sustainability advisor for the envisioned BREEAM “Very Good” rating. Co-architect is Ultra Architects, a local office from Poznań.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sopot

*[Sopot] Mera Hotel & SPA*
http://www.meraspahotel.pl/en/hotel

Mera Hotel & Spa offers 145 spacious rooms for a convenient stay, lighting which changes according to daytime mood, music which changes throughout the day and gives either wake up, lazy or romantic feeling, rich full breakfast with good coffee, sea views, summer roof pool, heated outdoor Jacuzzis, choice of restaurants for couples and for families, relaxing spa treatments carried out by well trained professionals.
This spa hotel in Sopot, Poland is above most for pleasure, even if you are on a business trip, somewhere in your head there is a temptation to go to the treatments, to relax in outdoor pools in warm water during chilly evenings and look at the sky. Food that is offered is international cuisine and polish traditional.
Mera Hotel & Spa wants to convey a modern Scandinavian feeling with a Polish twist. This means clean and natural materials, wood, stone, glass and concrete. It also means straight lines and pure sights.









by m4rio_cg

from galeria.trojmiasto.pl


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.wbj.pl/article-59892-baltic-park-molo-concept-selected.html?type=lim



> *Baltic Park Molo concept selected
> 
> Płaskowicki & Partnerzy Architekci beat-out around 70 other studios in a competition held to choose the concep*
> 
> ...



http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/106728,Work-begins-on-Polish-Disneyland


> *Work begins on 'Polish Disneyland'
> 
> Construction on Europe's largest adventure park was officially launched on Saturday near Grodzisk Mazowiecki, south west of the capital.*
> 
> ...


--> Int. thread about the theme park CLICK


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Very nice project, thanks for the updates.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Fala Park / PL Architekci*

*Architects:* PL Architekci
*Location:* Gmina Wolsztyn, Poland
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Bartosz Makowski

*SOURCE: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The national stadium in Warsaw was not designed by Poles? They should get some pride. It's the capital city, isn't it?


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this thread really necessary? I mean, Poland is pretty big, and there're so many things going on right now all over the country, and 're-posting' hundreds of photos (copy/paste from polish section) isn't the best idea. Why don't you just follow the polish section, you have everything there.


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Because the Polish section is in Polish..


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Good answer.


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok then. A few things from Gdańsk:

*Alchemia [50m + 42m]*



















*ECS*



















*Office Center "Neptun" [85m]*




























*Centralpark [7x55m]*



















*Cztery Oceany*




























*Olivia Business Centre*



















*Puro Hotel*



















*BCB Baltic Business Park*





































*Hotel "Admirał"*



















*Hotel "Fahrenheit"*



















*Shakespeare's Theatre*



















*PGE Arena*




























*ERGO Arena*



















*Terminal 2*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89448716&postcount=1925

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89645757&postcount=1929

more later...


----------



## norbert91 (Nov 20, 2007)

like it


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Poland is blooming right now! A lot of fantastic projects and building sites around the country! Many thanks for this thread!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*CINiBA / HS99*

*Architects:* HS99
*Location:* Bankowa, Katowice, Poland
*Year:* 2011
*Area:* 2,910 sqm
*Photographs: *Jakub Certowicz, Tomasz Zakrzewski

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

As far as I know, Poland is not a city nor metro. Besides, it's a project & construction subforum, and u guys post finished buildings here. Something is totally not in a position. :bash:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for these updates 

@Adiks. A mod created this thread, so I guess it's OK  And besides, there is nothing wrong with posting recently completed buildings.


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

^^ Well it just doesn't add up. There is a thread called Polish Modern Architecture for that. Coming here i expected to see whats comming up, not what has come already. There are a lot of people browsing and posting on these forums and therefore its easy to mess around. I appreciate the work they have done, but lets just stick to the rules and titles, or lets change them.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Stettin 2050 | Floating Gardens*

Hi! This thread should definitely be continued.

What's the actual goal of *Szczecin 2050 / Floating Gardens*? What exactly shall be achieved until 2050?

I tried some research with the official website and translating some articles, but frankly I still don't know what's it all about. Is it the entirety of urban development projects to reclaim former harbour islands of the Oder river? Dziekuje!


----------



## MortisPL (May 4, 2009)

I will not answer to your question because I don't know. What I know is that Szczecin definitely deserves its own thread


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ It totally does!  I'm currently working on it. Until then, another current proposal for the city:

*Szczecin/Stettin | Black Pearl | Proposed*

Source and website: http://www.blackpearl-szczecin.pl/
Polish SSC thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524293


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A modest rounded residential tower with some retail, a bit outside the coastal Baltic centre of the city:

*Świnoujście (Swinemünde; Usedom Island) | Platan Complex Tower | 14 Floors*

Completion: April 2018 ca.
http://www.pozbud.pl/firma/aktualnosci/pozbud-generalnym-wykonawca-budynku-w-swinoujsciu/



noras said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370330&page=204


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Compilation of projects from *Szczecin*:























EGOista said:


> Wszyscy się chwalą to i Szczecin coś pokaże. U nas od paru lat jest raczej średnio ale coś pokazać trzeba.
> 
> *JWC Hanza Tower- 100m*- mieszkania
> 
> ...


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Compilation of projects from *Bydgoszcz*:





















Sobol (Miki) said:


> To skoro watek odżył, to może coś z zaplecza Ekstraklasy - Bydgoszcz
> 
> Perłowa Dolina
> 
> ...


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Compilation of projects from *Lublin:*


























Strzala said:


> Update z *Lublina* - ostatnią wrzutkę robiłem tutaj 3 lata temu, jakoś innym userom nie pali się do tego :dunno: dlatego będzie też kilka inwestycji ukończonych ale nie pokazywanych w tym wątku:
> 
> *1. Unia Art Residence*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dutulu (Dec 4, 2019)

Poland in 2014-2020 has 86 billion euros of eu funds and a total budget of 104.9 billion euros considering also the national contribution .
Out of 86 billion euros eu funds Poland has absorbed already 45 billion euros till October 2020 that will fund various projects.


----------



## Dutulu (Dec 4, 2019)

By the way in 2021-2027/2030 European Commission financial period Poland will have 160 billion euros from Cohesion Policy, Common Agricultural Policy and EU Coronavirus response (EU Resilience and Recovery Facility ).


----------



## Dutulu (Dec 4, 2019)

In conclusion Poland's development and economic growth will accelerate in the coming years (2020-2030).


----------



## Dexter2020 (Jul 3, 2020)

EU funds are of course accelerating development, but if you look at the size of GDP, they are proportionally not big part of annual output. Poland economy is already big enough(for a country of its size) and developed enough to assure dynamic growth momentum, in peaceful, stable environment. Extra funds are accelerating the acceleration, not causing it, like some arrogant, ignorant people with poor knowledge like to suggest(the same story with Romania and other catching up economies) Also all that money/bigger output is circulating throughout EU. Ultimately, everyone in EU is benefiting in some way.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum - Bydgoszcz:



Sobol (Miki) said:


> Jak wyglądał 2020 w Bydgoszczy?
> 
> Waterfront:
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum - Szczecin:



aekrm said:


> No to czas na Szczecin.
> 
> Hanza Tower:
> 
> ...





aekrm said:


> Szczecin cd.
> 
> View attachment 907042
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum - Lublin:



Strzala said:


> *Lublin:*
> 
> 1. Wielofunkcyjny Dworzec Metropolitalny, umowa z Budimexem podpisana, teren pod budowę jest już oczyszczany, termin oddania lipiec 2022:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

baczek333 said:


> From the Polish forum - Lublin:


Amazing ! I'm so impressed how polish cities of all sizes are improving very fast and how most of the projects have not only a good architecture but also improve the global urban fabric and the public realm. 

I also like the way of improving Public Transportation by realigning Trams routes with dedicated lanes when possible, so that PT stay competitive in spite of growing car ownership.

I really lay my hat to polish urban planners !


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Interesting news:

*Miedzyzdroje*, small seaside town in northwestern Poland (with a population of only 5 500 people), is probably going to have *two 112 meters tall towers* (2 x 33 floors) - they already have a building permit:












Promenada Gwiazd 5



Miedzyzdroje on a map:


















Międzyzdroje - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Some other projects from Miedzyzdroje:

*Wave Apartments*:


















[Międzyzdroje] Inwestycje


Drobna zmiana na Promenadzie. http://www.spolecznoscmiedzyzdroje.pl/apartamentowiec-balticus-dal-przyklad-innym-firmom-budowlanym/




www.skyscrapercity.com






















[Międzyzdroje] Inwestycje


Drobna zmiana na Promenadzie. http://www.spolecznoscmiedzyzdroje.pl/apartamentowiec-balticus-dal-przyklad-innym-firmom-budowlanym/




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Aquamarina Prima:*



























[Międzyzdroje] Inwestycje


Drobna zmiana na Promenadzie. http://www.spolecznoscmiedzyzdroje.pl/apartamentowiec-balticus-dal-przyklad-innym-firmom-budowlanym/




www.skyscrapercity.com





*New Town Hall:*


















[Międzyzdroje] Inwestycje


Drobna zmiana na Promenadzie. http://www.spolecznoscmiedzyzdroje.pl/apartamentowiec-balticus-dal-przyklad-innym-firmom-budowlanym/




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Bel Mare:*


















[Międzyzdroje] Inwestycje


Drobna zmiana na Promenadzie. http://www.spolecznoscmiedzyzdroje.pl/apartamentowiec-balticus-dal-przyklad-innym-firmom-budowlanym/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## wojtekbp (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ no chance - half of the country is already furious of an idea of constructing those towers (as damaging the seaside, etc.)


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Why would the rest of the country have any say over a building permit, i assume this is a matter for the local muncipality, very nice town btw.


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

Lublin, metropolitan bus station:


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Rzeszów*

*Olszynki Park u/c*
Hight: 160 meters - 36 floors
Use: apartments










Photos by* lukas29*




























Source:




lukas29 said:


> *Re: [ul. Szopena] Olszynki Park 160m - 36p (ApKlan)*
> Nowe mieszkania Rzeszów i okolice
> 
> autor: *pisul* » 22 sty 2022, 21:42
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Rzeszów*

*Resovia Residence - Planned*

Complex of three buildings one including a 100 meter tall tower






































Source:


swiety_rz1 said:


> Dzisiaj MWM Architekci zaprezentowali swój nowy projekt na tereny przy ul. Wyspiańskiego (przy stadionie Resovii).
> 
> Resovia Residence : Resovia Residence - MWM Architekci


----------



## gstark0 (Nov 13, 2019)

Stobnica Castle - work is continued  Stobnica is a village in Western Poland.


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

*Lublin* under construction:

1. Multifunctional metropolitan station:










































































2. Morwowa Tower (55m):














































3. Complex of buildings in downtown:

































































Investors :1 - TK Finans Tomasz Księżopolski, 2, 3 - Mota-Engil Real Estate


















foto: @[email protected]











4. G7 Inter Office:




































Foto @Mr.Clever :



















Foto @Lublin1 :



















5. Green Park Apartaments:





































6. Spokojna 10 apartaments (rebuilding with adaptation of almost 100 year old building) :




























foto @bedbet :










foto @zawer :











7.Niecała 7 apartments:





































Location:










8. Wieniawa Residence:






































Foto @zawer :




















9.Sowińskiego Apartments:










Foto @zawer :




























10. Koralowe Estate:



















Foto @bedbet :



















11.Elizówka Park:




































foto @Martwy_Kogut :











12.Chodźki Residence:














































foto: @UMLublin :











13.Garbarska Urban Concept:




























Location (click on foto for better view) :



14.Vettera Apartments:
















































15. B&B hotel:










Foto @Lublin1 :



















16. New buildings in westeren campus of 'UMCS' University:

Foto @Lublin1 :










Foto @wssk8:




























17. New Medic University sport hall :






interior:










18. Motor Lublin football club training centre:




























































Foto @wssk8:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*KATOWICE | Atal Olimpijska | 129m | 419ft | 38 fl | U/C*
Residential










*2022-07-13 by @MartinSQ:*


----------

